# 2011 cherokee roof above shower



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

On the roof above our shower there is a square patch covered with that non slip stuff, it is spongy, what is this for, is this normal, there is a vent over the toilet area
Thanks for looking

Chief

Ps: I'm talking about the external roof, ie on top of the van


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Do you have a roof access ladder? If it's located at the top of that I think you'll find its to protect the roof from constant wear when stepping off. We have one of those and I was initially concerned it was a patch repair.


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

yes, directly at top of ladder, it is spongy tho, i assume it is just the water that it is holding? but is not doing any real harm?

cheers for the reply


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Yours sounds like a sponge whereas mine is more of a rubber or thick vinyl material and doesn't feel especially spongy.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Mine certainly wasn't spongy (I've sold the van now) and I also presumed it was to protect the roof as it was located at the top of the ladder.


----------



## G7UXG (Feb 14, 2011)

Is it not a non slip mat so that when you step from the ladder onto the roof you don't go a*se over t*t?

My Mohawk's got one too and I've always assumed that was its purpose.


----------

